# Watch out! Attack on shetland in Aberdeenshire :-((



## lachlanandmarcus (14 May 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-22523276


----------



## heebiejeebies (14 May 2013)

Just awful. And so worrying...


----------



## brucea (14 May 2013)

Shocking


----------



## Twinkley Lights (14 May 2013)

Poor love,  monsters


----------



## Flyingbuck (14 May 2013)

Just seen this on facebook - poor pony and feel for owners


----------



## Dry Rot (15 May 2013)

I don't believe those cuts were made by a dog, more like another horse. Do a search of Google Images for "stallion scarring" and see what you think.

A dog would go for a part of the body where it could get a grip, i.e. nose, throat, leg, tail, etc.

Just my usual cynical self, especially where a welfare organisation can make a bit of political capital by dramaticising the situation! But I could be wrong.


----------



## brucea (15 May 2013)

No - it was a dog. The SSPCA inspector lives next door to me and gave me some background. Dog being trained to fight. And the pony was restrained.

There are worrying things going on too - dogs being stolen in that area to be used for fighting - apparently coloured stickers put on gates and posts to identify dog size

If I had not heard that from this specifics person I'd think it a variation of the plaits in manes thing - but there have been a significant number of cases. The usual element of society is under suspicion.

These are not people like you and me who do this - they have a very different frame of reference.


----------



## Dry Rot (15 May 2013)

OK, well that is pretty conclusive.


----------



## Spook (18 May 2013)

Is it?...... blimey..... 'n' I live here!

Must say I doubt the whole shebang.


----------



## khalswitz (23 May 2013)

I'm sure it came out later that it was barbed wire that did that damage not a dog...


----------



## brucea (28 May 2013)

Well SSPCA seemed pretty convinced


----------



## khalswitz (28 May 2013)

I could be wrong, but I heard that a second vet opinion said that it was barbed wire... and that the SSPCA were a bit embarrassed by it, espesh as the CI who dealt with it has very little horse experience...


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 May 2013)

Good news if so, as it won't mean there's a loon around doing this, and might make peeps take out the barbed wire!!


----------



## Tiffany (29 May 2013)

Poor little pony.

Weird sickos strike again WTF


----------



## Dry Rot (29 May 2013)

khalswitz said:



			I could be wrong, but I heard that a second vet opinion said that it was barbed wire... and that the SSPCA were a bit embarrassed by it, espesh as the CI who dealt with it has very little horse experience...
		
Click to expand...

The cuts do not look like dog bites to me.

I went to a farm sale in Aberdeenshire years ago and there was a really nice TB type in a field. But it was scarred all over! Poor animal. A woman leant out of the house window and asked me if I was interested in buying it. I was not. I am pretty sure that would have been caused by barbed wire. A beautiful animal spoilt.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 May 2013)

Tiffany said:



			Poor little pony.

Weird sickos strike again WTF 

Click to expand...

Ummm if you read the thread posts, it's now thought to be accidental wire injury rather than deliberate attack as SSPCA initially insisted.


----------



## ArcticFox (29 May 2013)

brucea said:



			No - it was a dog. The SSPCA inspector lives next door to me and gave me some background. Dog being trained to fight. And the pony was restrained.

There are worrying things going on too - dogs being stolen in that area to be used for fighting - apparently coloured stickers put on gates and posts to identify dog size

If I had not heard that from this specifics person I'd think it a variation of the plaits in manes thing - but there have been a significant number of cases. The usual element of society is under suspicion.

These are not people like you and me who do this - they have a very different frame of reference.
		
Click to expand...


Bit unprofessional of the SSPCA inspector to be discussing a case with someone unrelated to it.


----------



## brucea (2 June 2013)

Well that's good news if it is barbed wire - I am not that far away and we often have dogs running around lose that people have lost in the woods.


----------

